
Get MAD at Your Digital Debris  - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2008/06/10/get-mad-at-your-digital-debris/
======
LogicHoleFlaw
I think that ultimately what we need is a consistent portable way of
representing your social and personal data on the web. Give third parties
individualized access to discrete portions of that data. Retain the ability to
revoke that access at will. The current explosion of data duplication is a
huge mess.

Edit: Perhaps OAuth [<http://oauth.net/>] is a good starting point.

